# Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März



## DucatiMarkus (11. Okt. 2012)

Liebe Teichianerinnen und Teichianer 

da ich meine Goldis und Gründlinge gesund durch ihren ersten Winter bringen will habe ich eine ewige Frage:

bei mir hatte es heute -2 Grad und Momentan +12 meine Goldis betteln mich aber immer an um Futter jedoch geb ich ihnen nichts da ich gehört habe 10 Grad Wassertemperatur = kein Futti.

Wie macht ihr das ???

Abdeckung für die richtig kalte Jahreszeit liegt bereit nur weiss nicht genau wie lange ich futtern darf ohne zu schaden...


----------



## frido (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Diese Regel gilt eigentlich als überholt. Dein kleiner Teich bietet den Fischen keine oder nur unzureichende natürliche Nahrung. Ab 10 Grad Wassertemperatur sollte man nur alle 2-3 Tage füttern und auch deutlich weniger als im Sommer. Solange die Fische in Bewegung sind verbrauchen sie Energie und müssen ihre Reserven wieder auffüllen. Bitte darauf achten, nur soviel zu füttern, wie die Fische auch fressen-gammelndes Futter im Teich belastet das Wasser und wäre für die Fische ein zusätzlicher Stressfaktor über den Winter. Die Fische in einem 1200 liter Teich zu überwintern, ist sicher auch nicht das Optimale-zumal auch die Wassertiefe vermutlich deutlich unter 1 m liege wird...?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hi Markus,

ölige (Fisch)Fette und Eiweiß können Fische auch bei kaltem Wasser leichter verdauen als Kohlehydrate, daher solltest Du eher füttern was die Fische jahreszeitlich bedingt auch von alleine im Teich finden würden (wie Insektenlarven, Kleinkrebse, kleine __ Würmer ect.) 
Im Aquaristikhandel findet man eine Viezahl von Frostfutter. - ist zwar teurer als Teichsticks und Co. aber das "ganz normale" Teichfutter besteht zum allergrößten Teil aus Getreideprodukten, das solltest Du nun nach und nach absetzen - bzw. unter 10 Grad weglassen - aber so ne 100g Tafel reicht auch bei den kalten Temperaturen auch ne Woche

aber Achtung, keine Discus-Futtermischungen, denn da ist fast immer Rinderherz drin, was für Fische draußen im kalten nicht geeignet ist

MfG Frank


----------



## muh.gp (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hallo,

auch ich stehe vor meinem ersten Winter als Teichbesitzer, versehen mit vielen Frgaezeichen. Momentan habe ich noch knapp über 10°C im Teich und füttere täglich eine Menge, die innerhalb von zwei bis drei Minuten vertilgt ist (bis zum Boden schafft es das Futter nicht). 

Die Abdeckung liegt bereit, aber wann setze ich sie ein? Wir haben schon Nächte mit Temperaturen um die 2 bis 3 °C, aber tagsüber werden sie dann wieder zweistellig. Ich kann doch meine Fische nicht jetzt schon von der Außenwelt abschneiden.... 

Daher die konkrete Frage: Ab welcher *Wassertemperatur* deckt ihr eure Teiche ab?

Vorab Danke und viele Grüße,

Holger


----------



## jolantha (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Ich decke überhaupt nicht ab, und meine Fische überleben das schon fast 20 Jahre !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Daher die konkrete Frage: Ab welcher *Wassertemperatur* deckt ihr eure Teiche ab?
> ...



Hi Holger,

gar nicht, 

wäre bei meinen 12m x 11m auch gar nicht so ohne weiters möglich

MfG Frank


----------



## lissbeth66 (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Ich werde abdecken , weiß aber nicht wann, ich denke das entscheide ich spontan. Im Moment sind meine Fische noch qietsch fiedel . Sobald ich merke das sie traeger  werden und auch kein Futter mehr wollen geht's los . Im Moment haben wir noch 15 bis 16 Grad am Tag .


----------



## muh.gp (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hi,

ok, die Champions-League der Teicheigentümer hat reagiert . Wie regeln es die "unterklassigen" Teichbesitzer? 

Holger


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hallo Jo,Du bist voll nach meinen Geschmack.Ich richte mich auch lieber nach Mutter Natur, da wird auch nichts abgedeckt.Hätte da aber doch eine Frage:Machst Du den Teich im Winter schneefrei,jedenfalls soviel, wie man vom Ufer aus verrichten kann? Um etwas Lichteinfall in den Teich zu gewähren.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Mein teich ist schon abgedeckt. und das viel später als letztes jahr,da war schon mitte september zu. dadurch das ich mit lichtdurchlässigen doppelstegplatten abdecke, ist da nix mit abschneiden. mir gehts eh nur darum die temperatur so lange wie möglich hoch zu halten . . . nur mit der kraft der sonne. unter den platten ist es wie im gewächshaus wenn die sonne scheint. Füttern sollte man so lange und so viel wie die fische hunger haben. denkt daran, wer will schon 6monate hungern. . . vor allem,wer hat schon für 6monate energiereserven???


----------



## jolantha (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hallo Samorai ,
nein, Schnee bleibt drauf, ist ja wie eine Isolierung !
Ganz vorne in der Flachzone liegt in 10 cm Tiefe ein Luftsprudler, um den Gasaustausch zu gewährleisten.
Wenn dieses Loch mal zufriert, mache ich es mit warmen Wasser wieder frei.
Im Laufe des Winters bildet sich unter der Eisfläche eine Luftpolsterschicht, so friert mir auch kein Fisch ein.
Filter sind dann aus. 
So mache ich es schon immer, und es ist noch nie ein Koi gestorben.


----------



## jolantha (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Irgendwie sind wir jetzt aber vom Thema weg !!! :sorry,
bei mir gibt es jetzt Sinkfutter, solange die Fischlis sich noch bewegen.
Sie kommen jetzt nicht mehr an die Oberfläche sondern schwimmen nur noch auf halber Höhe !
Also immer noch Energieverbrauch !


----------



## dragsterrobby (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Ich decke meinen Teich auch nicht ab, das macht die Natur für mich!
Füttern mache ich,bis es nicht mehr gefressen wird. Dann wird der Filter sauber gemacht, abgebaut, kommt trocken in´s Winterlager und der Luftkompressor kommt zum Einsatz.
Das ganze mit Erfolg und ohne Verlußte seit Jahren.


----------



## Frankia (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hallo Holger,

ich werde erst abdecken, wenn die Nachttemperaturen auf längere Sicht unter O° gehen.
Im Moment füttere ich noch  Schwimmfutter (Wheat Germ), das ich 2 Mal die Woche mit  Energie-Plus anreichere. 
Man kann damit das Winterfutter auffetten, bei der Verdauung setzt der Koi dieses sofort in Energie um.
Einmal wird das Futter zusätzlich mit Provivit angereichert. Erst das Vitamin und dann Energie-Plus.
Das behalte ich bei, bis die Temperatur auf ca. 8 ° absinkt. Ab dann verwende ich "Sinkfutter".
Ab 4°  wird nicht mehr gefüttert............
und so sieht es dann aus............


----------



## Bebel (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Ich stimme Günter zu:
Ich decke meinen Teich auch nicht ab, mäßiges Füttern bis nichts mehr gefressen wird. Dann Filter sauber machen, abbauen, in´s Winterlager und Luftkompressor zum Einsatz bringen.
Im Frühjahr sind die Fische zwar schlank und hungrig, dass ändert sich jedoch schnell wenn man wieder mit dem Füttern beginnt. Wer nicht überlebt hat, waren meine __ Silberkarpfen - die waren wohl für unsere Winter nicht geeignet - leider - werden auch nicht wieder eingesetzt.

Bebel


----------



## LangH (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hallo, genau dass ist auch meine Frage. Wie lange können die Fische ohne Futter überleben? Bei uns ist es extrem kalt also jetzt schon Minusgrade Fische sind bereits lange am Boden. Es friert bei uns meist bis Anfang April. Teich hat 16000 Liter 1,20m tief. Wie bring ich meine Fische gut über den Winter?


Bitte um schnelle HIlfe. Danke


----------



## DucatiMarkus (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Ich mach das so da es ja jeder irgendwie auf sein eigenes Gefühl macht.
Eisfreihalter kommt rein da nur 1m Tiefe.
Heizung keine sowie keine Abdeckung außer ein par Platten Styropor.

Füttern werde ich solange Wasser 10 Grad hat in geringen Umfang.
Danach lass ich der Natur unter Beobachtung den freien  Lauf.


----------



## Frankia (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*



DucatiMarkus schrieb:


> Danach lass ich der Natur unter Beobachtung den freien  Lauf.



und was,wenn Deine Beobachtungen ins negative laufen.?????
ist es vielleicht schon zu spät, um einzugreifen............


----------



## Frankia (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hallo LangH,

bei Wassertemperaturen bis  4 °  kannst du Sinkfutter verwenden (WhaetGerm) und dieses mit "Energie-Plus" anreichern.
Die Fische nehmen das Futter vom Grund auf und benötigen keine zusätzliche Energie um nach oben zu schwimmen, was sie ja schon jetzt nicht mehr machen.
Somit kannst du die "futterlose" Zeit verkürzen...........


----------



## Iedfreak (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Habe da nochmal eine Frage zu... Welche Wassertemperatur wird denn als Maß für die Fütterung genommen? Oberflächenwasser oder das am Grund? Habe bei mir durchgehend ca. 3 Grad Temperaturunterschied...


----------



## Frankia (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

bist du dir sicher, dass es 3 ° Unterschied sind..........bei einer Wassertiefe von 1,50 m ....
Wo halten sich deine Fische im Moment überwiegend auf?
Wenn du am Boden 4 ° hast, reicht das zur geringen Futterabgabe..............


----------



## Iedfreak (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Sagt das Thermometer zumindest 

Hab von Reichelt ein 2 Kreis Thermometer 1 Fühler liegt direkt auf dem Grund der andere ist auf 10cm und Wasserspiegel. Werte müssten also stimmen, da ich die vor Montage beide 24 Std mit ein einem Raumthermometer abgeglichen habe.. Wassereinlauf ist auch ca. 2m vom Fühler entfernt...  Nachts sind die Paddler am Grund Tags über an der Wasseroberfläche...
Neuerdings im Winterzelt..


----------



## Frankia (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

tut mir leid, aber den Unterschied kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.....
vielleicht äußert sich hier noch jemand dazu.........
Hast du das Teil kalibrieren müssen???


----------



## Iedfreak (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Nein Sonden neben ein Raumthermometer gelegt und 24 Stunden warten... Werte sind die gleichen also sollte das passen ( oder das andere Thermometer stimmt auch nicht)


----------



## Zacky (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

...einen Temperaturunterschied im Wasser kenne ich bislang nur derartig vom Sport- / Gerätetauchen...in natürlichen Gewässern gibt es eine sogenannte Sprungschicht, welche sich teils in unterschiedlichen Tiefen befinden kann, wo ein drastischer Temperaturunterschied zu verbuchen ist...das ist genau der Übergang zwischen wärmeres und kaltem Wasser...so hatte ich das Erlebnis in der Ostsee, dass ich bei kalten 12° C Wassertemperatur ins Wasser gegangen bin und die Sicht auch fast Null war - in einer Tiefe von ca. 17 m gab es dann diese besagte Sprungschicht und die Temperaturen fielen auf 2,7° C ab und die Sicht reichte bis Dänemark (etwas übertrieben)...aber ob sich das auch in einem Gartenteich mit vergleichsweise geringerer Tiefe ergeben kann, weiß ich jetzt nicht so konkret...


----------



## Moonlight (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Theoretisch gibt es in unseren kleinen künstlich angelegten Teichen keine Temperaturschichtung. Da kann mir einer sagen was er will.
Das Wasser ist mehr oder weniger immer in Bewegung und die Fische bewegen sich auch und verwirbeln das Wasser auch ... wie soll es da zu einer unterschiedlichen Temperatur, vor allem bei nur ca. 2m, kommen? Das ist einfach nicht möglich ...

In einem natürlichen Gewässer, welches wesentlich tiefer ist, ist das normal ...
Schon alleine durch den Boden der in entsprechender Tiefe Wärme angibt, das Grundwasser etc.

Mandy


----------



## Speedy 1975 (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

mal ne blöde frage zu dem thema
meine fischis fressen auch noch und der teich ist nicht besonders gross also wollte ich sie solange wie möglich füttern,mit entsprechendem futter,allerdings wie ist das mit dem filter?
eigentlich soll man doch filtern wenn man füttert oder? ich wollte den filter abbauen wenn es zu kalt wird weil ich auch bißchen angst um das gehäuse habe welches nicht sehr dick ist.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Dann isoliere den Filter doch mit Luftpolsterfolie und Styrodur.
Dann kannste ihn noch etwas laufen lassen und weiter füttern.
Oder Du fütterst ohne Filter, machst dafür alle 2-3Tage einen TWW.
Wichtig ist, dass die Ausscheidungen aus dem Teich kommen. Wenn nicht mit dem Filter, dann durch großzügige TWW.

Mandy


----------



## Speedy 1975 (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

laufen lassen wollte ich ihn bis es anfängt zu frieren nachts dann abschalten und weg damit erstmal.
dann also auch nicht mehr füttern oder?


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Theoretisch gibt es in unseren kleinen künstlich angelegten Teichen keine Temperaturschichtung. Da kann mir einer sagen was er will.
> Das Wasser ist mehr oder weniger immer in Bewegung und die Fische bewegen sich auch und verwirbeln das Wasser auch ... wie soll es da zu einer unterschiedlichen Temperatur, vor allem bei nur ca. 2m, kommen? Das ist einfach nicht möglich ...
> 
> In einem natürlichen Gewässer, welches wesentlich tiefer ist, ist das normal ...
> ...




Moin,
sorry aber das ist absolut nicht korrekt was du hier schreibst. Viele schreiben hier nicht richtige sachen hin, aber leider hab ich mir nun deine Post ausgesucht.

So eine Schichtung kannst du wunderbar an warmen Tagen schon mit der blossen Hand erfühlen. Auch jetzt in Winter wirst du devintiv einen Temperaturunterschied bei 2m Tiefe feststellen. Nimm einfach ein Thermometer un messe an der Oberfläche und am Grund, dann hast du deine Temperaturschichtung.

Im Winter ist das Wasser überhaupt nicht in Bewegung, zumindest bei denen die den Filter abschalten und das was die Fische durch ihre minimalen Bewegungen von sich geben ist abslout nicht der Rede Wert.

Des Weiteren hat Wasser die seltsame Angewohnheit das seine Dichte bei +4°C an schwersten ist und somit schon allein wegen der Physik das kalte, schwere Wasser nach unten sinkt. Daher sind an einem Teichgrund auch immer +4°C zu erwarten. Es sein denn man lässt den Filter laufen und das Wasser vermischt sich und kühlt sich am Grund zum teil auf bis zu +2°C ab. Das kältere bzw. wärmere und somit auch leichtere Wasser steigt dann nach oben.






Moonlight schrieb:


> Dann isoliere den Filter doch mit Luftpolsterfolie und Styrodur.
> Dann kannste ihn noch etwas laufen lassen und weiter füttern.
> Oder Du fütterst ohne Filter, machst dafür alle 2-3Tage einen TWW.
> Wichtig ist, dass die Ausscheidungen aus dem Teich kommen. Wenn nicht mit dem Filter, dann durch großzügige TWW.
> ...




Setz den Leuten doch nicht so ein schei*** in den Kopf (sorry für die harte ausdrucksweise). 

1. Nicht jeder hat einen sterilen Koi-Teich (vermute ich jetzt einfach mal bei dir).
2. Es ist absolut *unmöglich *jede einzelne Ausscheidung von den Fischen durch den Filter zu bekommen. Vielleicht mit 2 Pumpen von 50000L/h, wo dann der ganze Teich 147mal an Tag durch den Filter gejagt wird, was totaler blödsinn ist!!!!!!
3. Mein Filter ist schon seit 1-2 Wochen aus, da ich nur noch 8°C Wassertemperatur habe und die Bakterien ihren Dinst eingestellt haben.
4. Füttern tuhe ich immer sehr reichlich, damit die genug Reseve haben. Die sind auch noch voll in Bewegung und kommen ständig zur Fütterung.
5. Nicht das jemand noch anfägt im Herbst TWW zu machen nur weil er füttert. 
6. Ich könnte noch 2 Stunden länger schreiben, aber ich muss zur Arbeit.


Nimm mir das bitte nicht so übel Moonlight, aber das musste jetzt einfach mal gesagt werden.werden.


----------



## Frankia (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Theoretisch gibt es in unseren kleinen künstlich angelegten Teichen keine Temperaturschichtung. Da kann mir einer sagen was er will.
> Das Wasser ist mehr oder weniger immer in Bewegung und die Fische bewegen sich auch und verwirbeln das Wasser auch ... wie soll es da zu einer unterschiedlichen Temperatur, vor allem bei nur ca. 2m, kommen? Das ist einfach nicht möglich ...



wo bei ich Dir nur  zustimmen kann..........

...........die Geschichten mit dem Temperaturschichten wurde hier schon so oft angesprochen und interpretiert.............


----------



## Iedfreak (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Habe grad nochmal versucht das zu ergründen.... Also mein Thermometer hat eine Genauigkeit von +/- 1,5 Grad Celsius... Könnte also den Temperaturunterschied relativieren...


----------



## Zacky (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

...ich habe hierzu mal das WWW genutzt und das hier und das hier gefunden...es beschreibt zumindest das tatsächliche Vorkommen solcher Wassertemperaturunterschiede, wobei leider jegliche Angabe zum Tiefenbereich fehlt...aber auch der 2.Beitrag aus Wikipedia ist im Allgemeinen sehr gut aufgebaut, da hier am Ende des Beitrags auch die Wasserwerte bezüglich Nitrat, Nitrit, Phosphat und Sauerstoffsättigung bei entsprechenden Wassertemperaturen beschrieben ist...alles natürlich für natürliche Gewässer in entsprechender Größe


----------



## giacomo0815 (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hallo zusammen
lese hier von ABDECKEN? warum sollte man das tun.....?!
in der Natur wird doch auch kein Teich oder See abgedeckt....
ich höre auf zu füttern wenn die fische das Futter nicht mehr annehmen und mache den Teich Winterbereit....
Teichpumpe raus.... Filter sauber machen und ab in die Garage... dann den Eisfreihalterheizstab rein und per Zeitschaltuhr immer ein Loch vorhanden für den Luft Gas austtausch....
so habe ich seit letem Jahr alle Fische heil in Die neue Teichsaison bekommen....
lg Wolle


----------



## Sandra1976 (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hallo,
wir decken unseren Teich nicht ab, wir haben 2 Eisfreihalter die immer ein Loch zum füttern freihalten. Füttern tun wir (auch wegen der __ Störe) alle 2 -3 Tage entsprechendes Koiwinterfutter bzw. Störfutter. Die Pumpe steht bei uns nicht im Freien sondern in der Scheune. Wir lassen Sie solange die Temperaturen nicht dauerhaft unter 0 Grad sind weiterlaufen, meistens schalten wir Sie erst im Januar - Februar für 4-6 Wochen aus, da ist es bei uns am kältesten. Bisher haben wir alle unsere Kois und Störe gut und nicht abgemagert über den Winter gebracht 
Mein Großvater hat einen reinen Koiteich (Tiefe 2,50 m), der ist ganz konsequent, Pumpe im Oktober aus im April wieder an. Keine Abdeckung und Sprudler. Füttern? Nein! Ich finde das zwar krass aber die Burschen sind über 20 Jahre alt, riesengroß und keiner geht hopps. Der meint, dass hat schon immer funktioniert, so wirds weiter gemacht.
Ich bleibe bei meiner Weise!
Gruß Sandra


----------



## lissbeth66 (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Ich lese hier immer füttern ....Sorry bin ja auch noch nicht so lange Teichaner ..... Füttert Ihr auch wenn der Teich Eis traegt ? Fressen die Fische dann überhaupt , ich dachte die sind in einer Art Starre.

Ich habe Goldfische und __ Shubunkin , keine Kois .....mache ich was falsch wenn ich nicht fuettere ? 

Bin jetzt ganz konfus


----------



## Zacky (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

@Lissbeth (Karin)

Eine Fütterung von Fischen ist nur ratsam bis zu einer Temperatur von 6-8°, wobei Goldfische & Co die Futteraufnahme auch schon ab 10° einstellen. Also füttere nur dann, wenn Du siehst, dass sie noch rege durch den Teich machen. Denn in dem Fall verbrennen sie gute Reserven und Energie. Liegen sie still und ruhig im Wasser oder gar schon viel am Teichgrund nicht füttern. Ab 12° bitte nur noch leicht verdauliches Winterfutter (Sinkfutter) geben. Bei Temp. ab 12° Wassertemperatur reicht auch 1-2 x die Woche. Unter dem Eis gar nicht füttern. Die Fische fahren ihren Biorythmus auf 10% runter und liegen nur am Grund. Einzig __ Störe sind auch über den Winter zu füttern.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hey Karin,

wenn Deine Fische nichts mehr fressen wollen, dann brauchst Du auch nicht füttern. Das Futter würde vergammeln und das Wasser zusätzlich belasten.
Ich zum Beispiel füttere auch im Winter ... aber das liegt daran, das meine Temperatur höher ist als bei Dir, da der Teich abgedeckt und isoliert ist.
Meine Fische haben den ganzen Winter über Hunger und schwimmen herum.

Fische sind wechselwarme Tiere, was heißt, bei kalten Temperaturen fahren sie ihren Stoffwechsel auf ein Minimum herunter. Das wirkt auf viele als wären sie in einer Art Starre ... sind sie aber nicht. Ihr Bewegungsablauf ist nur gaaanz langsam damit sie so wenig wie möglich Energie verbrauchen.

Also Du machst nichts falsch wenn Du nicht fütterts. Aber laß den Zeitpunkt der Futtereinstellung Deine Fische entscheiden. So können sie noch so lange wie möglich Energiereserven aufbauen. Die brauchen sie im Winter und ganz wichtig auch im Frühjahr.

Mandy

Edit: Zacky war schneller


----------



## cpt.nemo (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Ich füttere auch den ganzen Winter durch. Letztes Jahr habe ich, bis auf die ganz eisige Zeit die Temperatur konstant auf 8 Grad gehalten mit Heizung. 1 mal am Tag, es sei denn, sie betteln nicht. Dann gibts einen Diättag.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*



Zacky schrieb:


> @Lissbeth (Karin)
> 
> Einzig __ Störe sind auch über den Winter zu füttern.



Hi Zacky,

die Aussage ist leider nicht so ganz korrekt. Es gibt ja auch Besitzer von heimischen Arten, die nicht schön still am Boden rumlungern sondern weiterhin recht aktiv bleiben (gilt für fast alle Arten aus schneller fließenden Gewässern) und weiterhin was fressen (auch wenns weniger als im Sommer ist)
z.B.

__ Rotauge
__ Aland
__ Döbel
__ Hecht
__ Flußbarsch
__ Zander
__ Elritze
__ Äsche
__ Koppe
__ Schneider
__ Bachschmerle
__ Steinbeißer
alle Salmoniden - die drehen im Winter sogar erst so richtig auf, gehen auf Laichwanderung und sorgen dann für Nachwuchs
__ Quappe - auch die ist dann auf Brautschau

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hi Frank,
man sollte noch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Arten normalerweise nicht gut für einen "Teich" geeignet sind. 
Eigentlich sind es ja meist auch Weiher ohne steten Zufluss, auch wenn sich der Begriff Teich dafür etwas eingebürgert hat.

Neben dem Fressverhalten haben die meist auch höhre Ansprüche an den Sauerstoff Gehalt und anderes ....

Ich war früher auch der landläufigen Meinung aus Büchern: "Unter 10° nicht mehr füttern".
Sehe das ganze nun auch etwas differenzierter und glaube die wissen schon besser als ich wenn sie noch was futtern wollen. 

Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass ich sie im November schon "hungern" lasse und erst im März anfange wenn ihnen nach Zusatzfutter ist.
Bei der Menge sollte man aber sehr vorsichtig sein und auch die natürlichen Reserven im Teich berücksichtigen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hi Jörg,

die meißten der oben genannten Arten sind zumindest gartenteichgeeigneter als jedliche Art von Stör.

Wenn man so will sind unsere Koi ja auch alles andere als gut geeignete Teichfische. Denn ohne den ganzen Aufwand wie ne Filteranlage, Wasserwechsel, Winterabdeckungen, Fütterungen ect. wären sie in den allermeißten Gartenteichen ja auch nicht allzulange überlebensfähig

An sich sind ja nur __ Moderlieschen, der __ Fettkopfkärpfling (__ Goldelritze), der __ Bitterling und die __ Karausche von Natur aus geeignet um ohne jedliche menschliche Unterstüzung in kleinen stehenden "Gartenweihern" (die aber auch schon ca.20-30 qm2 haben müssen) einigermaßen dauerhaft über die Runden zu kommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Zacky (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Zacky,
> 
> die Aussage ist leider nicht so ganz korrekt. Es gibt ja auch Besitzer von heimischen Arten, die nicht schön still am Boden rumlungern sondern weiterhin recht aktiv bleiben (gilt für fast alle Arten aus schneller fließenden Gewässern) und weiterhin was fressen (auch wenns weniger als im Sommer ist)
> MfG Frank



 Ok, Ok...sorry - wieder was gelernt. 

Ich dachte nun auch in keinster Weise an solche Fische, da ich, wenn ich Teich höre oder lese, meist vom Gartenteich mit Goldi & Co ausgehen. An solche Bewohner größerer Gewässer habe nun gar nicht gedacht. Aber gut zu wissen und wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Joerg (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hi Frank,
damit hast du sicher nicht Unrecht. 
__ Störe haben schon eine recht hohe Anforderung, da spielt auch die Größe eine Rolle.

Die Koi sind ja eigentlich nur Karpfen mit Fehlern. (Farbmutationen, die über die Zeit auch teilweise geziehlt gezüchtet wurden )
Abgesehen von Züchtungen mit weniger Widerstandskraft sollten die nach einer Eingewöhnung recht widerstandsfähig sein.

Das eigentliche Problem bei den Koi ist eher die Sammelleidenschaft der Halter.
Bis vor 2 Jahren hätten meine auch ohne extra Filter und Abdeckung im Teich überlebt.
Ist der Besatz hoch (das Volumen zu klein ) muss man der Natur helfen.

Das mag aber bei vielen anderen Haustieren auch so sein.


----------



## lissbeth66 (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

@all 

Danke fuer die Antworten und Tips. Dann hab ich bis jetzt nicht soviel falsch gemacht. Sie betteln mich noch immer an und deshalb bekommen sie auch etwas . Im Moment fegen sie noch regelrecht durch den Teich .

Solange sie wollen lass ich sie nicht hungern .


----------



## samorai (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hallo Liessbeth!
Fische verhungern generell nicht,dafür ist das Angebot der Natur auch in unseren Teichen 
zu groß.Algen zum Beispiel wachsen auch in den Winter Monaten nach,aber wer ißt schon
gerne Erbsensuppe,wenn es auch Schnitzel gibt.
Generell bin ich gegen die Winterfütterung,man kann so schlecht einschätzen;wieviel Futter?
wird es wirklich verbraucht? Wenn du Deine Fische etwas liebst,dann sei etwas resoluter und behandele sie auch so, wie Fische.Es gab auch ein Bericht,wo Opa ende Oktober den Fischen freien Spielraum lies.Habe einen Kumpel der füttert nicht mal im Sommer und seine
Fische sind noch nie verhungert.Wachsen allerdings auch nicht so stark.Der Teich hat allerdings so seine 60-70 kubik.
                                      Viel Glück!


----------



## Joerg (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hallo samorai,
frag mal Tierärzte wieviele Fische im Frühjahr sterben, weil ihre Futterreserven aufgebraucht sind.
Auch speziell abgestimmte Futter können den Fischen gut tun.

Einige User füttern gar nicht, solange das die passenden Fische im passenden Teich sind ist das auch OK.

Für viele sind sie mehr als nur Gewusel im Teich um das man sich nicht kümmern muss.
Oft ist auch zu wenig Platz und es fehlen ausreichende natürliche Nahrungsquellen.


----------



## samorai (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Noch mal ich!
Mir ist da noch eine kleine Geschichte eingefallen.
In den 90 zigern habe ich meinen ersten Teich gebaut,gleich an der Terrasse. Er hat so  ca.300 l.und 40cm tiefe,ich hatte vier Karauschen darin.Mir war schon klar,das der Teich im Winter durchfrieren würde.Lies also das Wasser ab um meine Karauschen mit der Hand zu
fangen.Mit dem Kescher war es sehr schlecht zwischen den vielen Pflanzen zu händeln.
Die erste und zweite __ Karausche waren einfach zu fangen,Fische senden aber so etwas
wie Stresshormone aus, Nummer drei und vier versteckten sich um so heftiger,und die 
Temperaturen waren ja auch nicht die wahre Wonne,es gab also regelmäßig kalte,klamme
Hände.Hatte ich sie alle gefangen,ging es ab in einer 50L Tuppe oder Speißkübel,in einen
5 Grad warmen Raum.Alles ging bis dahin gut.
Dann kam meine Mutter eines Tages zu Besuch und stellte die entscheidene Frage;Fütterst
du gar nicht?Ich sagte nein zu ihr,hatte aber im gleichen Moment Zweifel.Also
tat ich ein paar Krümel rein.
Fazit der Geschichte war gewesen;die Fische frassen gar nichts.Wasserwechsel war 
erforderlich,nur weil ich nicht resolut geblieben bin.
Und so habe ich von der Pike auf gelernt.
                                                     SAMORAI !!!


----------



## samorai (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hallo Jörg!
Gewusel?Ich spreche hier von einen optimal besetzten Teich.Ich kann doch keinen raten
seine Fische zu deziemieren,warum auch.Der Winter wird schon dafür sorgen.Außerdem 
kommst Du aus der FRAKTION KOI TEICHE,weißt Du denn,was ein Natur naher Teich alles
zu bieten hat?Ihr baut Filter die größer sind als euer Teich,schwitzt, wenn Ihr mal mehr als 
fünf Algen sieht,entzieht den Fischen die einzige warme Wasserschicht im Winter und stellt 
dann die Heizung an.Ich wollte erst schreiben "wie irrsinnig", aber jetzt muss ich schreiben
wie "ARMSEELIG".Und keiner wird ein __ Goldfisch zum Doktor bringen um feststellen zu lassen,das er an Unterernährung gestorben ist.
                                       Fischige Grüße zurück!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hi Samorai,

sprichts von optimal besetzten Teichen, schimpfst über die Koi-Fraktion (weil die ihre Fische ja nicht artgerecht in Teichen mit Filteranlage halten) und gibts als eigenes Beispiel dafür das kein einziger Fisch im Winter ne Fütterung benötigen würde deine 4 Karauschen in dem 50l Winterquatier bei 4 Grad kalten Wasser an

ich sag dazu nur: ein super Beispiel für optimale Haltung - auch wenn die schon fast 20 Jahre her ist

so muß jetzt erst mal meine Fische füttern, denn die 8 kleinen nachtaktiven Räuber in meinem 1000l Teich benötigen immer ne Fütterung weil net genug Fisch alleine darin aufwächst

MfG Frank


----------



## bayernhoschi (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Hallo,hallo!

Da bin ich wegen Krankenhaus mal ne Zeitlang wg, komme wieder und muß gleich sowas lesen.

Was habt ihr denn mit dem Samorai gemacht

Erst hab ich mir gedacht ich schreib da was zu, aber dann war ich der Meinung das wäre doch irrsinnig armselig

Sorry, der mußte jetzt raus, liegt wohl an den Schmerzmitteln

Aber zum Thema, ich hab im Moment in meinem gefiltertem Koiteich 10 Grad Wassertemp. und biete den Fischen so alle 3 Tage etwas Futter an.
Wenn sie es nehmen, gibts etwas Nachschlag, wenn nicht dann eben nicht.

Ich denke mal die Tiere können selbst am besten entscheiden ob sies brauchen oder nicht.

@Samorai
hier hat JEDER Teich seine Berechtigung.
Egal ob Naturteich, Zierteich, Gartenteich mit oder ohne Besatz, oder Koipool.
Und das ein Koiteich eine Filterung benötigt, darüber braucht wohl nichts gesagt werden.


----------



## lissbeth66 (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Samorai

Ich behandel meine Fische nicht resolut aber ich tue auch nichts was Ihnen schadet.

Wer gibt Dir das Recht sowas zu schreiben, Du weißt nicht wie viel ich füttere und wie ich ansonsten meine Tiere behandele . 

Das hier sich ja schon wieder an wie : Sind ja NUR Fische.

Übrigens bin ich so jemand der wegen einem __ Goldfisch schon den Tierarzt geholt hat . ein Tier ist für mich eben keine Sache sondern ein Lebewesen .
Die alte Regel aus den Zeiten in denen wir noch einen Kaiser hatten sind nicht immer die besten .

Selbst meine Tieraerztin sagt, füttern bis die Tiere nichts mehr wollen . Mitunter müssen die Monate ohne Futter auskommen und das kann schon mal daneben gehen .

Ich möchte nicht wissen von  wieviel  Toten Teichfischen im Fruehjahr gesagt wird der Winter wäre zu hart gewesen und in Wirklichkeit war's der Hungertod.

Ich weiß selbst das ein Teich viel Futter für die Tiere bietet , da Du aber meine Gegebenheiten nicht kennst, kannst Du das glaub ich nicht beurteilen.

Und auch ich gehe jetzt raus und geb meinen Fischen was zu fressen .... Genau soviel das nichts liegen bleibt und gammelt !


----------



## jolantha (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Leidiges Thema :Füttern von Oktober-März*

Samorai,
entweder bin ich ein bißchen blöd, oder Du im falschen Film.
Du regst Dich hier über Koiteichbesitzer auf, hast aber in Deinem " Naturteich "

*-------8 koi ,1 sterlett, 4 orfen, 20 goldfische, 2  sonnenbarsche-----*

Nicht jeder hat einen Naturteich, und bei Folienteichen mußt Du schon für ordentliche Verhältnisse sorgen, da dort kein natürlicher Zu- und Ablauf besteht,
wenn Du dafür sorgen willst, daß es den Fisceh verhältnismäßig gut geht.

Der Einzige der hier " Armselig " ist, bist Du, da Du der Einzige sein willst, der alles richig macht.

Und außerdem, es heißt " Armselig" und nicht " Armseelig "

das Wort hat nichts mit "Seele" zu tun, sondern mit dem alten deutschen Wort "Armsal" für "Armut"; müsste eigentlich armsalig heissen; mir fällt im Moment nur noch Trübsal als Wortmit "-sal" ein zum Beispiel;


----------

